# Würd mich über Feedback zu meinem neuen Blog freuen ...



## spstiger (14 April 2010)

Hi,

Würd mich über Feedback zu meinem neuen *Blog* freuen ...

Welche Themen interessieren euch?

Danke euch dafür

Steffen

...


----------



## TCP/IP (14 April 2010)

Ich kann mir nicht in diesem Leben eine so große Verzweifung vorstellen, dass jemand anfängt, Dein Spielzeug in Maschinen einzubauen, die 5 oder 10 Jahre lang laufen sollen.

tcp


----------



## spstiger (14 April 2010)

*Danke dass du deinen Frust mit uns teilst*

Die Steuerungen und HMI werden schon heute in Maschinen eingebaut, die in die ganze Welt geliefert werden. Die Bestückungsautomaten, mit denen die elektronischen Platinen hergestellt werden, sind High-Tech aus Deutschland und Japan, die Fertigungsprozesse und Qualitätssicherung auf hohem Standard. Was du vielleicht nicht weisst, ist dass viele namhafte Hersteller kleinere Steuerungen und HMI dieser Klasse bei chinesischen und taiwanesischen Herstellern lohnfertigen lassen. Natürlich verkaufen die Markeninhaber diese Geräte teuer, die Technik ist allerdings die gleiche.

Mich würde interessieren, woran du Spielzeug festmachst? Sicher würdest du auch keinen Acer, Asus oder Lenovo PC benutzen ... Spielzeug. Du setzt auf Nixdorf Computer klar.

Um mit so viel Überheblichkeit aus dem Bauch heraus auszuteilen, muss man schon einen großen Hunger nach Anerkennung haben. Bekommst deshalb von mir ein dickes Dankeschön, damit du dich etwas besser fühlst. Hoffe es hilft.


----------



## spstiger (14 April 2010)

*Verbesserungspotential sehe ich in der Software*

Wo es allerdings Verbesserungspotential gibt, ist bei der Software. Die ist besser als ich erwartet habe, aber mit modernen deutschen Herstellern noch nicht zu vergleichen. Eher funktional. 

Dafür orientieren sich die chinesischen Hersteller allerdings an der IEC 61131, womit sich einige andere Hersteller schwer tun.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 April 2010)

spstiger schrieb:


> ......
> 
> 
> Mich würde interessieren, woran du Spielzeug festmachst?
> ...



StarTrek-Buttons sind für mich Spielzeug....... Ansonsten warte ich noch ein paar Montage bis ich deinen Blog bewerte. Sind deine Geräte Profibus- oder Profinet fähig ? (als Slave)


----------



## spstiger (15 April 2010)

*Profibus / Profinet*



Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> StarTrek-Buttons sind für mich Spielzeug....... Ansonsten warte ich noch ein paar Montage bis ich deinen Blog bewerte. Sind deine Geräte Profibus- oder Profinet fähig ? (als Slave)



Da gebe ich dir recht ... hatte darüber geschrieben, weil ich es  wirklich lustig fand und das Thema ein bisschen auflockern wollte ... 

Die  Kinco eView als 6", 10", 12" und 15" Geräte gibt es auch mit Profibus  DP Slave Schnittstelle. An Profinet wird gearbeitet.


----------



## TCP/IP (16 April 2010)

spstiger schrieb:


> Würd mich über Feedback zu meinem neuen *Blog* freuen ...



Nun, das ist mir offensichtlich gelungen :



spstiger schrieb:


> Um mit so viel Überheblichkeit aus dem Bauch heraus auszuteilen, muss man
> schon einen großen Hunger nach Anerkennung haben. Bekommst deshalb von
> mir ein dickes Dankeschön, damit du dich etwas besser fühlst. Hoffe es hilft.



Zurück zu den Fakten:

Was sind die Argumente für Dein System? Besondere Funktionen? Besonders leistungsfähig? Besonders innovativ? Was kannst Du, was andere nicht können? Außer billig?

Wenn man sieht, wie schwer sich CoDeSys in manchen Branchen trotz vieler technischer Vorteile tut ... Aber was will ich hier argumentieren? Sicher wird es ein paar geben, die Dir Honig ums Maul schmieren oder so eine Kiste mal kaufen, um das heimische Aquarium zu steuern. Aber auf die Meinung erfahrener Fachleute kannst Du sicher verzichten.:sm8:

tcp


----------



## lorenz2512 (16 April 2010)

hallo,
@ TC/IP: ich weiss nicht warum du so ein verriss schreibst, bei den preisen kann man keine wunder erwarten, aber so schlecht ist der krempel auch nicht, sogar besser als eine logo oder easy, und der eine oder andere hersteller wird so eine kiste schon verbasteln alleine wegem dem preis, so eine steuerung ist mir sogar lieber als ein mikrocontrollergebastelle mit eingebautem lcd display, da bekomme ich auch nach 5 jahren keinen ersatz oder nur zu horrenden preisen.


----------



## spstiger (19 April 2010)

*Danke euch*

Guten morgen zusammen,

@tcp - gute Frage:


TCP/IP schrieb:


> Was sind die Argumente für Dein System? Besondere Funktionen? Besonders leistungsfähig? Besonders innovativ? Was kannst Du, was andere nicht können? Außer billig?


Es gibt schon ein paar Dinge, die ich wirklich innovativ finde, z.B. dass ich Kontaktplanprogramme in Thinget XCPPro komplett und schnell per Tastatur eingeben kann und eine dynamische Hilfe mich an Funktion und Parameter eines Befehls erinnern, ähnlich wie in Visual Studio. Das finde ich gut. Auch gibt es demnächst einen Bluetooth-Adapter für die Programmierung, auch den finde ich sehr gut. Es geht mir allerdings vielmehr darum, was die Geräte an Standardfunktionen mitbringen, die man für einfache Projekte braucht, und da brauchen sie sich nicht zu verstecken. Vom Preis will ich daher auch hier nicht reden.



TCP/IP schrieb:


> Aber auf die Meinung erfahrener Fachleute kannst Du sicher verzichten.


Kann und will ich eigentlich nicht. Jeder sollte sich seine eigene Meinung bilden, warum nicht auch negative. Ist ok. Bin auch an Meinungen interessiert, die nicht nur positiv sind. Ob man dann diejenigen, die diese Technik gut finden, gleich pauschal als Verzweifelte abstempeln sollte ist eine andere Frage. 

@lipperlandstern


Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ansonsten warte ich noch ein paar Montage bis ich deinen Blog bewerte.


 Sehr fair ... hier schon mal die aktuelle Ausgabe.

@Dietmar, danke für's Feedback

Wünsch euch eine gute Woche

Steffen


----------



## mariob (20 April 2010)

Hallo,
schließe mich erstmal voll und ganz dem Dietmar an, Du kommst nur einen Monat zu spät. Können die Dinger soetwas wie AWL, und gibt es eine Art Freeportmode für die 232 Ports?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## spstiger (22 April 2010)

*AWL und freie Kommunikation über RS232*



mariob schrieb:


> Hallo,
> schließe mich erstmal voll und ganz dem Dietmar an, Du kommst nur einen Monat zu spät. Können die Dinger soetwas wie AWL, und gibt es eine Art Freeportmode für die 232 Ports?
> 
> Gruß
> Mario



Hallo Mario,

danke für das positive Feedback. Wozu komme ich einen Monat zu spät? Hoffe es hatte nichts mit gutem Essen und einem kühlen Bier zu tun, dann wär ich wirklich entäuscht ;-) ...

AWL ist möglich, die Ansicht im Editor kann auch jederzeit zwischen AWL und Kontaktplan umgeschaltet werden. 

Infos zur freien Kommunikation über den RS232-Port findest du im Online-Kurs. Gibt dazu einen SEND und einen RCV Befehl. Über den Config Block für freie serielle Kommunikation (oranges T) kann man damit schnell einfache eigene serielle Protokolle bauen.

Falls du technische Fragen hast, schreib mir jederzeit an support@spstiger.de.

Bis dann

Steffen


----------



## spstiger (5 Mai 2010)

*blog in dieser Woche mit Screencast*

Hab in dieser Woche einen Screencast aufgenommen. Findet ihr so etwas interessanter als Text? Sollte ich auch die Online-Kurse als Screencast aufnehmen oder findet ihr illustrierten Text hilfreicher?

Danke fürs Feedback 

Steffen


----------

